# Combi-grinder-v60



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.blackwine.co.kr/kr/product/GrindripperManual.php

Interesting.....

Burr set is same as Hario Skerton / Porlex


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

One possible drawback presents itself, if you use a paper filter that's rinsed (along with the brewer), might not condensation detrimentally affect the grinder?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks quite good. Damn those clever Koreans.


----------

